# Anyone use Skype with a Netbook?



## JimIg23 (May 3, 2009)

I am thinking of buying an Acer netbook (1gig memory).  Has anyone used Skype through the Netbookk at Hotels to video call with family-friends? It would be an important feature for me so I can see the family when I am on business.  Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2009)

I don't have a netbook & haven't used Skype.

The short answer to your question Can I use Skype on My Netbook?  - yes

and for more info on using Skype with Netbooks - see this CNET forum scroll down and see post number 8 onwards


Richard


----------



## Nancy (May 3, 2009)

My grandkids have an Asus Netbook and use Skype with it to talk to me, Grandma.

Nancy


----------



## Passepartout (May 3, 2009)

Yup. My ASUS Eee701 has Skype built-in with it's Linux OS. It also has the included web-cam, but since I don't know anyone with a web-cam that I want to see while talking, I haven't tried it. Not all the ASUS Netbooks have a webcam. We use the Skype to access DW's office voice mail while traveling and that requires additional keypad inputs. We just use the number keys across the top of the keyboard. No problem. We DO use a headset. 

If one has a Windows Netbook, a Magic Jack will work, too.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Transit (May 3, 2009)

I have an Acer 1g XP running Skype .It works fine.The Acer Crystal webcam is not as detailed as the webcam on my home PC but does a decent enough job.


----------



## JimIg23 (May 3, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## MelBay (May 3, 2009)

We have a little Acer and used it to "call" our kids when we were in Mexico.  It worked great.  We walked the computer around the room so they could see our accomodations and showed them the view off the balcony.  They were impressed.  Skype is a wonderful thing.  It's so good to see their faces from college.


----------

